# Pregnant black kitty outside, what to do?



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a pretty little kitty sitting outside, she looks very pregnant. She seems very friendly, she rubbed around me alot and she purrs and rolls on the ground, but she wont let me to pick her up and carry her away. I'm afraid for her, we have some mean ferals around and I haven's seen her before. Especially this one red bandit who comes almost every night by my windows and tries to fight my cat through the mosquito door screen. I want to take her to my backyard so she could be safe, it's a Halloween time, I don't want her to get in trouble, she is all black. She doesn't want to follow me, I brought her food and water. She only eats off the ground but not off my hand or a dish. How do I get her in my back yard? I have a black cat myself and he is scared of other cats, he is indoor only and is not allowed outside. I thought I could keep her in my backyard so she could give birth and be safe, I don't think she is anyone's from the neighborhood but I would post a poster at the mail box just i case. I tried to pick her up but she immediately tried to bite me, and I tried to lure her with food, she is not following. Any advice?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

An ideal situation would be for you to bring her inside. Do you have a spare bedroom or bathroom you could keep her in? Even keeping her in a large dog crate inside would be fine. You would obviously have to keep her seperate from your cat.

Do you have a carrier or trap? If you feed her inside the carrier a few times she will gradually become more comfortable with it and you may be able to close the door behind her. 

You don't want her having her babies outside because the kittens need to be socialized, and you are going to want to get mom and the kittens fixed as soon as the kittens are weaned. Even if she is in your backyard, she could move the kittens elsewhere at anytime, and also become pregnant again soon after delivery.

If you cannot keep her inside yourself you may want to search for rescues in the area and see if they would be willing to help.

It is not surprising that she tried to bite you, pregnant cats are very hormonal and can be defensive. Be careful handling her, but don't let it discourage you, once she is fixed she will most likely be friendly.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

I spent almost an hour with her trying to lure her in my house but she wouldn't go in  I left her food on the ground next to her since she wasn't eating from a dish. My backyard has a brick wall all the way around the house, but it's easy to climb on from the AC unit that's why I don't let my cat in backyard without supervision, but she could keep her kitties safe there, I could make a house out of the boxes and give her food, I can't bring her inside, all my rooms are taken by my family and my cat is very skittish when it comes to other cats. 
I would probably talk to the shelters, rescues to help her. She so cute, and seems very friendly, she wouldn't have a problem finding home. I would take her in myself if my cat wasn't such a scaredy cat.
I came out at 6 am and she is gone now  I left some more food, I hope she'll come back. I'm afraid the ferals scared her away, she so tiny almost like a kitten.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh no, you definitely need to get her, to get her assessed as to whether or not she can deliver the kittens... some of the really tiny mommas don't make it through natural birth.  I know there are some kinds of humane traps, but the particular name I'm trying to think of is refusing to come to me right now. You could possibly put a covered trap where she usually hangs out, with food inside. Also, check out the ferals section of the forum... I'll be there's a lot of good info there!  Best of luck with little momma, and thank you for caring about what happens to her and her babies!


----------

